# 30 second slip vs skip ???



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Does anyone else that is familiar with how DirecTiVos do the 30 second skip miss the quickeness of it when compared to the R-15's 30 second slip ??

I have been switching back and forth between my R-10 and R-15 a lot and while I am glad the R-15 has some kind of skip, I am starting to get frustrated that it takes 20 seconds to skip a 4 minute commercial break when the R-10 takes approx. 3-4 seconds.

Is it just me or could/should this be faster ?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I personally, seriously never got into the 30s skip on the DTivos...
Why? Even at 3x FF, you could still "glimps" the commercials, and see stuff about new shows, movies, ect....

I have found the 30s SLIP, to be pretty good. I would like it to be a little faster... I will have to clock it next time, but it doesn't feel like 20s when I SLIPing over a commercial brake, could be... but... I would like it to be a "hair" faster...


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm in the same boat as Earl. I never really used the 30 skip on my UTV (unless it was messing up). I usally FF thru the commercials, that was usally the only way I'd know about new shows, specials or intersting commericals. I find my self using the HD tivo 30 sec skip and getting upset that it didn't slip. I agree with Earl on the speed too. I think that it needs to be a little faster because it's just a little too slow for me.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

Please tell me I don't have the only R-15 having this problem:

Since the upgrade to 10C8 on 7/7/06, my 30-second slip/skip behaves differently.

Before the upgrade, two pushes of the button slipped ahead 1 minute. With some shows, it took six pushes to slip ahead three minutes. Ah - it worked great!

Now, on 10C8, one push or any number of pushes just slips ahead 30 seconds. In other words, the slips must now be done one at a time, waiting for one slip to complete before pressing the button to slip ahead for the second 30 seconds.

You got it: what a pain in the arse. And a giant step backwards from the feature we had in 108F and 10C0.

It's not as if they've manipulated you into watching the commercials -- you're too busy swearing at the R-15 to notice the commercials.

Anyone know of a way around this?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Reboot.
Just last night, I had 30s up to a count of 9 (slipping through the news) on my 10C8 system.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

This version does seem to have more bugs with slip and repeat acting strangely, but slip should work like it did in the last version. Reset like Earl suggests.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

I like the slip better only in that with skip I hit say 5 times and may end up 15 or 30 seconds into a show (seeing a plot change). Now with slip, I hit it the same 5 times, as I see it transition from commercial break to show I hit the > button and it immediately starts the dialog. I guess it's too each his own.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I like the slip more, I wish it was just a little faster though. I like actually being able to see if there is a commercial I might like. I used 30 Sec Skip on my Tivo's but always missed stuff about upcoming movies and such and hated that.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

The current discussion of slip vs. skip piqued my interest.
Seemed like a good poll topic.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

At first I really didn't like the slip, because it is too slow compared with a skip. But now I've grown to like being able to glimpse at what I am skipping, and being able to see how much of a show a missed if I skip too far. But I still wish the slip were faster.

The slip takes about 2.6 seconds to to go through a 30 second commercial. But that still means 20 seconds to get through a 4 minute commercial break. It would be nice if it were twice as fast.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

My wife absolutley prefers the Tivo skip. 
We currently use both and when she goes back to the R15 after using the Tivo, she complains.

If the slip was faster, and the audio resumed properly (fixed in the new version, y'say?) maybe it would be a closer call.
At least coming out of slip with the jump back button sort of makes up for not having overshoot correction, which took a while to get used to on Tivo, but once we did, it's hard to not have it.


----------



## sjniedz (Feb 11, 2006)

gct said:


> Please tell me I don't have the only R-15 having this problem:
> 
> Since the upgrade to 10C8 on 7/7/06, my 30-second slip/skip behaves differently.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem. I will re-boot to see if it goes away.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ApK said:


> My wife absolutley prefers the Tivo skip.
> We currently use both and when she goes back to the R15 after using the Tivo, she complains.
> 
> If the slip was faster, and the audio resumed properly (fixed in the new version, y'say?) maybe it would be a closer call.
> At least coming out of slip with the jump back button sort of makes up for not having overshoot correction, which took a while to get used to on Tivo, but once we did, it's hard to not have it.


I always hated and still do hate the auto jump back. It annoyed me to the point where I started pausing then hitting play to make it not happen. I guess it's one of those things that should be a setting.


----------



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

Can there be an option " I don't care, I use what ever I have at the time"?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I like the Tivo skip. I want to skip and not see commercials. If I wanted to see them I'd use FF. But slip is better than nothing.


----------



## AnonomissX (Jun 29, 2006)

I just hate having to hit the instant replay when I over jump the end of commercials on either unit, and have to switch from dividing 30 by 6 to 30 by 8


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

Happy to say that doing a reboot fixed the anamolie with the 30 second slip. It now works perfectly. Again.

You know, after this last upgrade, I DID do an extra reboot. I'm having some problems trying to understand what leads the R-15 to losing parts of its sanity...


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't use either one of them ,I just ff 
I prefer to use the 15 min tick advance more than the 30 sec skip on my dtivo.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> I want to skip and not see commercials. If I wanted to see them I'd use FF.


EXACTLY !!! :hurah:


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

I much prefer the 30 sec skip. I don't want to watch dancing chickens for even one second.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Even the slip would be alot easier to use if the Jump Back button worked consistently. Some times it jumps back 4 seconds, sometimes 7 seconds, sometimes not at all. With the Tivo skip if I skip into the show I press Jump Back until I see a commercial and it always jumps back the same 6-7 seconds.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> I like the Tivo skip. I want to skip and not see commercials. If I wanted to see them I'd use FF. But slip is better than nothing.


Agree. I very much appreciate them giving us Slip, but I'd rater have Skip and be able to (nearly) instananeously skip the commercials. If they can'/won't do that then I'd like to see Slip speeded up.


----------



## Mordha (Jul 18, 2006)

I really like the 30 sec slip more then the 30 sec skip on the tivo. Would be nice if it was a bit faster.
I enabled the 30 sec skip on my hr-10 but I don't like it, so I stopped using it on my tivo.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Never use the 30 sec skip. The FFx3 with over shoot correction is, for me, the easiest and quickest way to avoid commercials and get back to the program that I want to watch. An overshoot correction, behind dual live buffers, is the second most lacking feature with the R15.

It is just a matter of time before they get it to record reliably (progress is there). But, the clunky FF (and 30 sec slip) and uneven jumpback takes more time to jump over a commercial and get back to the program after a commercial ends than suits my taste.

One for the "don't use."


----------

